# Multies and Guppies?



## Karin (May 21, 2019)

I'm still debating what to stock my tank with.
30 gallon, 24x12x24h
I currently have 8 guppies, likely more on the way. 1 clown pleco and 1 mystery snail.
I'll be changing to a sand substrate this weekend. May get some trumpet snails to keep that stirred up.

I originally wanted to add a pair or trio of umbrella cichlids. (Apistogramma borellii). But they seem tricky to find and expensive. (Let me keep some <10 dollar fish alive for a year before getting into more of an investment 😉 )
Another supposedly peaceful dwarf cichlid i read about is Neolamprologus multifasciatus.
Yet I've also found accounts of them being rather aggressive during spawning time.
Few people mention tall tanks though, so I am wondering if they could coexist with my guppies if the latter stayed near the top more (currently they are all over the place). 
Actually i expect more issues with the pleco.... 
still, if I keep the shells to one side and a sort of driftwood & plant habitat to the other, do you think it's feasible?

The guppies were a gift, so I sort of have to stock my tank around them.

I definitely want another clown pleco or two, if I can find them. 

If all the other options are too much of a headache, I'll probably end up with platies. Just thought I could try for something "different" this time around...


----------

